# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Unexplainable nightmares, help...

## BohmaN

Ok first off. I've had nightmares every other night now since I moved to my own place, and I puzzled as to why. Usually the nightmares are about me being chased by some lunatics who want to kill me, and they seem to be quite long, like a horror movie (I don't watch any though). I'm always full of fear of my losing my life.

But I love my life, I enjoy every second of it. I'm well on my way to achieve many of my goals. So basically I don't know why I'm even having nightmares to begin with. I have a rather far-fetched theory: could it be that I have so little negativity and fear in my life, that my mind finds need to compensate and does so in my dreams? Sounds quite cynical, and if it's true I hope it's just for a period, until my mind has adapted to the awesomeness that is my life.

_If i have a nightmare i shall become lucid. If I have a nightmare I shall become lucid. But I'd rather not have any nightmares at all. No nightmares. No nightmares. Good dreams. Kind dreams. Flower dreams.

_Mantra successfully completed. Now I give you the word of insight.

----------


## ElizVanZee

While everything on the surface of your life seems to be going extremely well and you are rightly very happy about it, your dreams are showing a psychological situation you may not be completely aware of  one on which the nightmares are based.

The lunatics chasing you refer to an idea or way of thinking that you seem unable to shake off. The lunatics represent an aspect of your mind, reflecting some idea or way of thinking that appears to be insane, crazy. Using some crazy ideas or thinking, you could see these ideas having the potential to emotionally devastate you. (they want to kill you)

[What crazy idea do you have at the back of your mind? Could it be some idea that involves having your climb to success interrupted or destroyed? You may need to bring these thoughts out into the open and deal with them. Use prayer, rely on positive affirmations and expectations  whatever lets you put such crazy thoughts to rest. As long as they are not acknowledged, they will terrorize you in your dreams.]

----------


## BohmaN

Thanks for replying! My nightmares have settled lately. I think you're probably right here:





> Could it be some idea that involves having your climb to success interrupted or destroyed?



I earn my living on the stock market, thus future success is vital for my survival. I'm in a critical point financially (almost too little cash to actually live off of it, long term). This could be what is haunting me, although now it's getting better.

----------


## BohmaN

I also have a question for you, if you can answer, you seem to know quite a bit about dream interpretation.

What does having sex with your mother mean? It's happened to me a couple of times in my dreams, sort of disturbing when I wake up.

Also, what do swimming houses symbolize? It happens quite often that my dreams take place in one. And the dreams are somewhat dark (not nightmare, but dark).

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## ElizVanZee

Your mother in dreams represents an emotional aspect of yourself  one relating with the beliefs you have inherited. Having sex with mother would imply showing too much love for the beliefs you have inherited. In other words, you are getting into bed with  too involved or associating too closely with those beliefs you have inherited. [In your case this may refer to beliefs that allow the crazy thinking to come up in your mind. Perhaps like the silly belief that says when everything is going very well, something bad will soon happen. This does not reflect Gods thinking (since Heaven stays a wonderful place all the time).]

If by swimming houses you simply mean houses that are floating on water, then the interpretation would be that your mental attitude may be resting upon very emotional thinking or imagination. A state of mind is not based on rational grounds of reasoning (as the house is not on solid ground).

----------


## BohmaN

Thank you! I'm terribly sorry I didn't use the right word, English is not my native language. I meant "piscines" (I don't know if that's just french though). Buildings in which there are pools and stuff where you can swim  ::D:

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> Ok first off. I've had nightmares every other night now since I moved to my own place, and I puzzled as to why. Usually the nightmares are about me being chased by some lunatics who want to kill me, and they seem to be quite long, like a horror movie (I don't watch any though). I'm always full of fear of my losing my life.
> 
> But I love my life, I enjoy every second of it. I'm well on my way to achieve many of my goals. So basically I don't know why I'm even having nightmares to begin with. I have a rather far-fetched theory: could it be that I have so little negativity and fear in my life, that my mind finds need to compensate and does so in my dreams? Sounds quite cynical, and if it's true I hope it's just for a period, until my mind has adapted to the awesomeness that is my life.
> 
> _If i have a nightmare i shall become lucid. If I have a nightmare I shall become lucid. But I'd rather not have any nightmares at all. No nightmares. No nightmares. Good dreams. Kind dreams. Flower dreams.
> 
> _Mantra successfully completed. Now I give you the word of insight.



Who lived in your place before you? When I was about seven years old, I used to have nightmares and night terrors when my family moved into a very old two story house. I remembered the dream, which when I awoke from it I would always be sweating, have a headache, be emotionally confused, and feel like something was ripping my body apart. Come to find out the place was haunted, which it was pretty fucked up on some of the stuff that happened there. The dreams would always be the same and happen almost ever night. After we moved out of the house, they immediately stopped.

Might be a stretch, but it may be alternative idea as to whats causing your nightmares. Speaking of which, I would love to re-visit that old two story house, if it is still standing. Wouldn't mind sleeping in there to see if the nightmares and night terrors happen again.

----------


## John1

I have no idea how to use forums but I just thought I would get my question out there. I have nightmares at least I think they are, I wake up while still dreaming I can understand what is happening in the dream and what is happening in reality but in the end, when I wake up, I can't explain what the dream is about but the pain was real. With the exception of last night I said something that stuck out from the previous times I said "too much" or "too many" multiple times. I have these nightmares where I am awake and dreaming at the same time and the pain is real during the dream I understand but when I actually wake I can just remember the pain.

----------

